# Odd Hitchhiker



## AGnemmi (Dec 11, 2010)

I picked up about 100lbs of Live Rock from a local guy who was taking down one his many reef tanks. All kinds of Life came in on these most of which I've been able to identify myself, namely:
Several tiny heads of Caryophylliidae
Tons of asterina stars
Amphipods
Some tiny mushrooms
And lots of Bristleworms
Also some sort of climbing clam that I forget the name of, now the thing is another hitchhiker turned last night on the glass, and it looks like a short fat pink anemone, with bubble-like short fat tentacles which are a lighter pink. It's about half the diameter of a dime.
The question here is this; What exactly do I have? Is it to soon to think I may have lucked out and gotten a juvenile Rbta? I tried to contact the guy to see if he'd ever had one in that tank, but he has yet to respond. I'll have a picture of it on here by to tonight.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Got the pic yet


----------



## biggmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Love to see a pic


----------

